

Linux-insides: System calls in the Linux kernel, Part 3 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/SysCall/syscall-3.md

======
joshbaptiste
Oh very interesting indeed, when using strace, or sysdig I notice many
daemonized threaded programs calling gettimeofday() frequently, it's good to
know in Linux it doesn't incur a context switch with the vdso architecture.

